# Is private healthcare worthwhile for kids?



## moe1013 (25 Nov 2009)

Hi all

Premium came in this week and I am thinking of taking my two kids off the plan as this will save about e440. They are 3 and 4 months. As usual in these cases people go on to say they are both healthy etc, however my eldest did have problems in the last couple of years which included numerous vists to Crumlin hospital for various procedures and consultants appointments.

Thoughout this entire ordeal my VHI made no difference at all, as it became apparent there was little work carried out on a private basis in childrens hospitals, any benefits I obtained were down to my own hassling of admin staff!

My question is, am I missing something? What is the benefit of paying out this cash apart from possible private/semi p rooms? I'd like to hear peoples experience/opinions on this..


----------



## Johnweber (26 Nov 2009)

Hi 

Before doing this you may consider especially for the child that was sick that once they go off cover for more than 13 weeks, there is a waiting period of 5 years for pre-existing illness's if you are looking for cover agian.  You may consider shopping around and compare your plan with other health providers in the market place.there can be saving made by doing this and switching is easy. Finally there are other plans out there that give refunds on when you visit GP's,Consultants and other practitioners. Hope this is of help

Regards
John


----------



## Complainer (26 Nov 2009)

The real benefit of insurance (and the fundamental problem of our two-tier health system) is the ability to skip a waiting list to see a consultant or for a particular procedure. I've no idea what waiting lists are like for kids at present.


----------



## Scotsgirl (26 Nov 2009)

I wouldn't cancel.  

When my son was young he was seriously ill with tonsilitis.  I got a referral letter for the hospital and when I rang up in November to make an appointment with the consultant i was told he could be seen the following August. When I mentioned I have private health insurance I got an appointment 2 weeks later, and he had the operation beginning of January.  He was so ill I don't think he would have survived until August and that was only to see the consultant.  He still had to have another appointment to have the operation.

The Health insurance also covered most of the costs.

It does cover a lot of the expenses, but the main thing is you get seen quickly which I think with children is very important.


----------



## STEINER (26 Nov 2009)

I wouldn't cancel, unless there was no money to pay the subscription.  Try eliminating any wasteful unneccessary spending you may have to counteract renewing the subscription.


----------



## moe1013 (27 Nov 2009)

Thanks all. I suppose the real question then is, in what fields can you go private in pediatric care. I know from my sons case it's impossible in nephrology (kidneys/urinary). I wonder is there a list of private consultants and their fields of practice anywhere to give me an idea..? Like everything else in Irish health care transparency is non existent.


----------



## Complainer (27 Nov 2009)

moe1013 said:


> Thanks all. I suppose the real question then is, in what fields can you go private in pediatric care. I know from my sons case it's impossible in nephrology (kidneys/urinary). I wonder is there a list of private consultants and their fields of practice anywhere to give me an idea..? Like everything else in Irish health care transparency is non existent.



Maybe ask Quinn - presumably they should lists of approved consultants and their specialities.


----------



## Johnweber (1 Dec 2009)

Have a look at the Hibernian Aviva Health website here: 

http://tools.hibernianavivahealth.ie/healthcare_info/search_providers/index.php


----------



## dishwasher (8 Dec 2009)

If you switch to HA they might count your 4 month old as a newborn - free for the next year. My youngest is now 18mths and has been free the whole time as I switched from VHI about 2 months before her first birthday. Not sure if this is a loophole or not as I only figured this out once I got a few quotes.

Also you don't have to put the kids on the same plan you are on. For my own kids I'm happy with a plan that covers private in public hospital as they are likely to end up being treated in Crumlin/Temple Street rather than any private hospital. (Whereas I have myself and my husband on a plan with semi private in private.)

HTH
dishw


----------

